# Cautious with Excel



## jaybird002 (Apr 29, 2005)

In the hope of getting my swordplants to grow taller than the anubias nana, I decided to try Flourish Excel in my 29-gallon low tech tank with a 55w compact fluorescent light. Plain gravel substrate with laterite in spots.

What experience have you had with Excel?

Assuming I dose as directed, how long before I can expect to see results? Also, can Excel harm my fish (Simaese algae eaters, otocats, cory cats, neons, glowlights, and 1 big angelfish)? What warning signs are there regarding harm to fish? Also if it says X capfuls once a week, is there any harm in doing 1/3 X capfuls three times a week, for example. In a low-tech tank, I do partial water changes only about once a month. Is that a problem with Excel?

Thanks for any information you can share.


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

I have had zero problems with excel in a high tech tank dosing 3x recommended 3x a week, with rams, farlowella cats, otos, cories, cherry and amano shrimp, and cardinal tetras. I would be cautious only because of the infrequency of your water changes. And as far as splitting up the dosing, that should be fine as well.


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*cautious with excell*

I have been using excell on a regular basis for about six months now and have found no faults with this product,however i follow instructions and don't over do.all of my tanks are heavily stocked,so i change water every week 50%.it does not seem to keep green spot algae at bay ,but a little does not hurt anything.i have a 15 gal tall with 36 watts compact that i have been experimenting with adding one capful per day,crypts love it and so does java moss.everyone seems to have a run in with black beard algae now and then and excell used on a regular basis takes care of it.good luck,regards,cornhusker:icon_smil


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Excel is a great product. 
IMO problems come up when people OD to combat algae, and use the wrong dose to double.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I am currently using daily dosing of Excel in three of my four tanks. Never had any problem doing this! I am very happy with plant growth. I LOVE the stuff! 

These tanks are my smaller tanks with medium light and what I think of as a hybrid, medium tech tank. My aim with these tanks is more stability with medium growth for lesser maintenance tanks. Except for topping off, I do monthly water changes. (My fourth is a 75g with pressurized CO2, high light, lots of stems, EI dosing w/ weekly H2O changes....lots of work.) 

HOWEVER, I did learned my lesson in the beginning, now I clearly understand proper dosing levels and how much is 5ml compared to teaspoons etc. I would GREATLY recommend you do not use the cap to measure doses! I purchased a medicine dropper at Wal-Mart that has ml on it. Cost only around $2.00. For my 35g tank I dose 3ml per day. And for the 46g ...I dose 4ml per day. I also purchase it in the larger jugs and not the small 250ml bottle so it is not as costly to use.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Excel. Will kill mosses and Riccia as well as Vals and Anacharis. I think there are a couple other plants that are not tolerant of the chems in Excel.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I have vals, riccia and java mosses (regular and peacock) in my tanks. I dose Excel everyday. They have not shown any damage. I think the problem comes when people use the overdosing method to combat algae.

I also think these plants get use to being exposed to this. I think when you have sensitive plants it is best not to use the large dose prescribed for after large water changes. Start with the lower daily dosing and let these plants get use to this.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Cautions? Read the label/SeaChem's website.

It might melt vals and anacharis if your plants are overly sensitive. Other than that, if you follow dosing guidelines, you'll be fine. Oh, don't directly dose onto riccia either. It'll kill it.


----------



## Josea (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it just the flourish excel that bothers the vals and anacharis or all the flourish ferts?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Just excel.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

I use Excel every day/every other day as directed as the only carbon source in my 12 gallon tank. It works very well and i can definitely tell the difference when I use it - there's no new algae growth and the dwarf sag foreground starts growing fast and growing much taller. 

I have also used it in my big tank to kill BBA by squirting the excel directly onto the algae with the filter off. Kills the algae dead in a matter of days. I don't have good luck killing algae by double dosing the entire tank and I'm fearful of the extra Excel harming my catfish and fry, which is why I use the squirt method. I also will occasional put a partial dosage in the big tank to boost the CO2 levels if the diffusion isn't great.


----------



## BluSponge (Apr 2, 2006)

jaybird002 said:


> Also, can Excel harm my fish (Simaese algae eaters, otocats, cory cats, neons, glowlights, and 1 big angelfish)? What warning signs are there regarding harm to fish?


Be sure that when you dose, all fish are clear of you. Two weeks ago one of my otos got a face full of Excel when I wasn't paying attention. It was not a pretty scene. 

Tom


----------

